# The connected device is not supported?



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Please help me guys - took my iPod out of the car this morning to upload some purchases. Plugged it back in the car and I get the message, 'The connected device is not supported'. I've tried all the obvious things, but no joy. Hence, I am unable to play my music, which is a serious matter! Any suggestions? I fecking hate anything Apple and this is why... thank you so much for any help you can give me


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> Please help me guys - took my iPod out of the car this morning to upload some purchases. Plugged it back in the car and I get the message, 'The connected device is not supported'. I've tried all the obvious things, but no joy. Hence, I am unable to play my music, which is a serious matter! Any suggestions? I fecking hate anything Apple and this is why... thank you so much for any help you can give me


Hi Mark! Your TT have the audi music interface? How many usb in the box? Have you tried to use a normal usb pen?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi. Yes, it has AMI and two USB sockets in the front compartment. I'm using an iPod and USB lead. Has always worked just fine until today. Tried both sockets, changed the cable, switched everything on/off, etc. No joy. Googled it, no joy. Just in case it's the iPod itself, I plugged that into a tablet and laptop, it connects immediately. I'm now going to try a complete reset of the MMI and then re-connect the device, last resort...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

OK, fixed 

So if you ever get this issue, here's how I fixed it: I did a complete re-set of the MMI, which of course means I now have the fun of reconfiguring all my settings, radio, Drive Select, etc. But, I got my iPod back and connected by doing that. Quite why it happened is still a mystery to me. Not my day today. First this and when I popped out to the shops, had a stone hit the windscreen... so now have a dirty great crack across it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> OK, fixed
> 
> So if you ever get this issue, here's how I fixed it: I did a complete re-set of the MMI, which of course means I now have the fun of reconfiguring all my settings, radio, Drive Select, etc. But, I got my iPod back and connected by doing that. Quite why it happened is still a mystery to me. Not my day today. First this and when I popped out to the shops, had a stone hit the windscreen... so now have a dirty great crack across it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's a sign, accelerate the TTRS purchase


----------

